# Bittersweet ending to great day



## RWeaver (Mar 4, 2010)

First off sorry to you guys for not getting back sooner just needed to get a few things cleared up first.Dont know where to start.Got up monday morning knew it was gonna be good,sun eve we seen two smaller bucks pushing does so i am very excited get in the woods everything nice and quiet nothin goin little b4 elven this buks comes down on a scrape line we found earlier last week gruntin workin scrapes i take one look at him know he is the one he walks into 15 yds my first clear shot or maybe i cant control my shaking til i can get it together not sure lol well i and up letting the air out of him. Than its on people everywhere taking pics sending them out to everybody they know.Well this is where it goes downhill we have a guy who has a highfence pen couple miles away he calls this morning and says i shot a deer of his mind you no tag in his ear so we take my antlers to him and he shows us a pic of the deer last year its him. Next step we go to the game warden to inform him of what happnd and what i should next obviously he cant be in any record book so thats where we are at waiting to find if i have to give it backSo once again Bittersweet ending to a great day.More to come i will to try and post better pics


----------



## fish*FEAR*me (Mar 8, 2006)

Man...sorry to hear that


----------



## Bulldawg (Dec 3, 2007)

That sucks , hope it all turns out good ! Keep us informed


----------



## MuskieLuv (Oct 29, 2007)

I don't understand, how is it his deer when you weren't hunting on his land. This makes know since to me.


----------



## RWeaver (Mar 4, 2010)

Its not his deer once a deer gets out of a pen it becomes property of the state of Ohio there is a few more questions that need to b answered by pen owner I should have answer by tomorrow 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

im a bit lost here but if this deer got out and hade time to start working scraps and no ear tag and you droped it on you hunting ground 9/10 of the law.but there is a chance hes got a id,chip in him,then what,man im just not sure abought this hole deal here something stinks,well good luck hope you get it all worked out soon love to see him,markfish


----------



## shorebound (Apr 26, 2008)

That sucks.... Did you have him on any trail pics or was thy the first time you had seen that deer? Hopefully the law sides with you on this one....


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## RWeaver (Mar 4, 2010)

The game warden was very cool and like i said b4 there is some questions that need to b answered we thought we seen him last winter but cant be sure thats a question of mine why was he making scrapes if he supposedly just got out that morning????

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## RWeaver (Mar 4, 2010)

There was a definite hole in his ear where a tag was in his ear at one time 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## RWeaver (Mar 4, 2010)

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## big red (Feb 4, 2010)

there needs to be some more ? answered.one to ask the so called owner is:if i was driving down the road and hit it with my brand new truck,would you be responsible for the damage to my truck?if not then it's my legally killed deer.


----------



## RWeaver (Mar 4, 2010)

Well got off the phone with warden the buck is mineas far as getting it scored that is between the scoring club and me 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## shorebound (Apr 26, 2008)

That's great news congrats man...hope fully you get the same out come from the scoring club... If they don't record it you still know you put the shot on him and you tracked him and you found him... Regardless if they record it or not you still got him 


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## mpd5094 (Jun 20, 2005)

Glad to hear that! I was just about to go off on here 'till I seen your news! LOL


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

Glad to hear you get to keep him. Record book or not, the deer will still look great on your wall.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Congrats Man. You need to be proud of that deer no matter what happened. That guy better make sure "his" deer stay in their pen or he'll lose more to honest hunters. No one would let him walk by.
Again nice job on the deer.


----------



## thegcdawg (May 26, 2008)

I say it's a job well done!! Saved a ton of money too. Some out of towner was probably going to pay $10,000-$20,000 to shoot a "trophy" deer. Helluva good job. I'd still be shaking from Buck Fever. Congrats!


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Still a great deer! I call BS on the game farm owner saying it got out that day. If he was that far away and acting like a "real" deer...then he had been out in the woods a while!


----------



## big red (Feb 4, 2010)

glad it worked out for you.it make a great story and a great mount and hope it will go in the books.


----------



## craig (Feb 9, 2008)

Thats GREAT, any deer you get was meant for you,no matter how it happens, and aparrently you were destined for a monster. Glad it worked out for you.


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

Spectacular deer, congrats!


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

im glade it all worked out for ya,he will look good on the wall and send the guy a christmas card,with a pictur of you and the buck and the front good job,markfish


----------



## eyeman480 (Feb 21, 2010)

Glad it worked out it was ment for you to have him


----------



## Ozdog (Jul 30, 2007)

That's one crazy story right there. IMO the dude had some seriuos stones to even contact you about the deer if it escaped from his high fence. I think the guy should be fined for the deer escaping with all the CWD and all. What he think he could do, track it down and call it to him? It's not a freakin dog. He was intergrading right into the heard. Just hope he scored a few times before you shot him...you definatly want that in your local gene pool.

Just like raising pheasants, once they hit the ground outside the pen they're a wild bird as far as the law is concerned.
As far as P&Y I don't know but you didn't kill the deer in an enclosure.

anyway heck of a nice buck!


----------



## Muskarp (Feb 5, 2007)

What did this guy want you to do, pay the hunting fee he charges on his place? This crap is exactly why we don't need these places in our state. I'm glad the WO did the right thing. Congratulations.


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

I am very happy to hear you get to keep the deer!

Who gives a crap about silly record books...you have the deer that is all that matters. You killed the deer fairly and legally in natural settings and you know that! I wouldn't lose a minutes sleep over any of the clubs and their opinions.


----------



## brewkettle (Sep 7, 2006)

My wife and I looked at that pic and read your story twice yesterday before work. We just could not believe the outcome could have been anything else according to the details as you described it. The only thing that never made sense was the fact that IF he had just gotten out that morning, how could his eartag already have fallen out. 

Great job on being in the right place at the right time to take the buck of a lifetime. There is no "*" asterisk next to your name in the books as far as I'm concerned. Fabulous Buck!


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

Just curious, dose anyone know the specifics of the rule for the record books?

I'm pretty sure B&C just says that it must be "fair chase". He wasnt penned up so it was definately "fair chase". I can't recall if there is anything in there about the animal being "farm raised" or not.


----------



## mashunter18 (Jun 23, 2005)

Thats a really nice buck. Im curious does that count as your one buck for the year?????


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

mashunter18 said:


> Thats a really nice buck. Im curious does that count as your one buck for the year?????


If he had to put his own tag on it it does....

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## RWeaver (Mar 4, 2010)

Ya no more bucks for me 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

